# Catfish Basin, Grassy Point mullet report



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

We braved some choppy seas and a strong southerly wind and caught 20 bar mullet, they are in the shallows around the grass flats. 

If the winds would have played down, we would have stayed longer, plus we ran out of daylight, just a quick after work trip.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice and thank you for sharing


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Killer baits and eats right there


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Launched out of Morrell Landing for the first time. It isn't as far from the bay as I thought.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

What is a bar mullet?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/saltwater/mullet/striped-mullet/

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I wasn't even thinking. Black mullet or striped mullet, I have always called the black "bar" and the other "silver" which are much smaller and usually caught in gobs around the winter months

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Or....









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

Business up front...


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Did you throw a net or snatch them? I sure do want to go to Broadmouth and snatch a few, but I think it is too early.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Net fishing

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go Roy ! Time for some cheese grits !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good going fer a few eats Roy!!! Nice pics brother!!! Even included one fer my foot thread!!! hahaha


----------

